# أسعار مغرية لتذاكر الرحلات الفضائية



## Alinajeeb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

معلومات لس على الطازج أول ما خرجت من المصدر الى الملتقى ................
:78::5::15:


اشتعل سباق السياحة الفضائية أمس الثلاثاء عندما أعلنت شركة ثانية عن بدء طرح تذاكر لرحلات الي الفضاء بأقل من نصف السعر الذي تقدمه منافستها فيرجين جالاكتيك. وقالت شركة اكسكور ايروسبيس ومقرها كاليفورنيا ان سعر الرحلة على متن سفينتها الفضائية لينكس سيكون 95 ألف دولار.

تذاكر رحلات للفضاء الخارجي بأسعار مغرية!!

ستصل رحلة لينكس الى ارتفاع
قدره 61 كيلومترا
ويجري حاليا تطوير لينكس ذات المقعدين في قاعدة اكسكور في صحراء موجافي ومن المقرر أن تنطلق الرحلات الاختبارية في العام 2010. وسيقوم المصرفي الاستثماري الدنمركي بير ويمر بأول رحلة عندما تبدأ الرحلات المدفوعة الثمن ربما بحلول العام 2011.

وتتشابه هذه الخدمة مع رحلات تبيعها فيرجين جالاكتيك التي تعتزم تشغيل أسطول من سفن الفضاء المبنية على نمط السفينة (سبيس شيب وان) وهي أول مركبة فضائية مأهولة في العالم يطورها القطاع الخاص.

وصنع مصمم الطائرات بيرت روتان وشركته (سكيلد كومبوزيتس أوف موجافي) سفينة الفضاء (سبيس شيب وان) ليفوز بجائزة قيمتها 10 ملايين دولار في 2004. ويشرف روتان على عملية لتطوير مركبة فضائية تسع سبعة أشخاص تعرف باسم (سبيس شيب 2) لحساب فيرجين جالاكتيك التي تعرض رحلات فضائية مقابل 200 ألف دولار.

وتتوقع فيرجين جالاكتيك أن تبدأ الرحلات الاختبارية في 2009 أو 2010 على ان تنطلق الرحلات التجارية بعد ذلك. وبدأت في بيع التذاكر لتلك الرحلات في 2005.

وستصل رحلة لينكس الى ارتفاع قدره 61 كيلومترا وهو كاف للابتعاد بشكل كبير عن الغلاف الجوي للارض لكنه ليس عاليا بما يكفي للوصول الى مدار فضائي. وسيخوض المسافرون تجربة انعدام الوزن لنحو دقيقة لكن على عكس رحلات فيرجين فانهم سيبقون في مقاعدهم وسيرتدون سترات فضاء مكيفة الضغط وذلك بحسب ما ذكرته رويترز.


----------



## Alinajeeb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*والله شكلها ما عجبت الإخوه المهندسين 
*


----------



## Alinajeeb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*والله شكلها ما عجبت الإخوه المهندسين 
*


----------



## abdulrahman777 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thanks alot for this info


----------



## Alinajeeb (7 ديسمبر 2008)

welcome ..


----------

